# Eyepiece cover keeps falling off



## BananaRepublic (Nov 25, 2015)

The eyepiece/viewfinder cover on my 750 has a dangerous habit of jumping off its mounting if it comes against any resistance, brushing off things as its put into a case or bag for instance, Is there some means off fixing this.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 25, 2015)

Mine used to do that as I put it in the bag when I would use it to hold the camera.  But it would come off under more heavy pressure.

now it doesn't come off at all because I replaced it with one of these ==> HEYEN22S


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 25, 2015)

BananaRepublic said:


> The eyepiece/viewfinder cover on my 750 has a dangerous habit of jumping off its mounting if it comes against any resistance, brushing off things as its put into a case or bag for instance, Is there some means off fixing this.


btw ,  it doesn't have much resistance in case you take it off and put the DK-5 Eyepiece Shield on it for Long Exposures.  
In your d750 manual on page i, 95  &  107 (instructions on how to take the eyepiece off and use the cover.


----------



## jaomul (Nov 25, 2015)

Super glue


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 25, 2015)

jaomul said:


> Super glue


if you check it too soon, your eyeball is going to be connected to your eyepiece.


----------



## KmH (Nov 25, 2015)

The viewfinder cover (eyecup - DK-21) is probably broken.

If you look closely at the cover with it off the camera you can see that there are 2 plastic rails on each side.
Those rails bend and provide tension when the viewfinder cover is slid onto the viewfinder eyecup.
If one or both of those rails are broken there will not be enough tension to keep the viewfinder cover in place.

NikonUSA.com shows a replacement DK-21 eyecup price of $5.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 25, 2015)

KmH said:


> The viewfinder cover (eyecup - DK-21) is probably broken.
> 
> If you look closely at the cover with it off the camera you can see that there are 2 plastic rails on each side.
> Those rails bend and provide tension when the viewfinder cover is slid onto the viewfinder eyecup.
> ...



Eyepiece Cup $5.00, shipping $19.95.

HoodEye $20 + $5

superglue  $6  + hospital run to remove eye from eyepiece cover if tested too soon $15,000.00


----------



## Dave442 (Nov 25, 2015)

My eyepiece had a small crack and was loose, finally fell off in the middle of Boulder Creek. Gave a good reason to stop in at the camera store in Boulder to pick up a couple new ones. Also picked up covers for the 10-pin and flash PC terminals and they promptly fell off and I lost them again.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 25, 2015)

BananaRepublic said:


> The eyepiece/viewfinder cover on my 750 has a dangerous habit of jumping off its mounting if it comes against any resistance, brushing off things as its put into a case or bag for instance, Is there some means off fixing this.


HAppened to me once and I lost it so I bought a new one, this one was gone in 2 weeks so today I dont bother anymore with the eye piece, doesnt bother me at all.


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 26, 2015)

I never had an eye piece fall off any camera. Canon.Nikon or Pentax.It almost sounds like its not fitting as snug as it should if its not broken like keith said. I removed several for cleaning and pushed back on snug.I am getting the 750 so will keep an eye out for this.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 26, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Mine used to do that as I put it in the bag when I would use it to hold the camera.  But it would come off under more heavy pressure.
> 
> now it doesn't come off at all because I replaced it with one of these ==> HEYEN22S



You must not wear glasses.


----------



## KmH (Nov 26, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Eyepiece Cup $5.00, shipping $19.95.
> 
> HoodEye $20 + $5


You missed the point.

With a closer look at the eyecup and a little online checking, an EZ ans inexpensive solution can be found _quickly_.

$4.25 and _free shipping_ for Amazom Prime members.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 27, 2015)

480sparky said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Mine used to do that as I put it in the bag when I would use it to hold the camera.  But it would come off under more heavy pressure.
> ...


I do wear glasses.




KmH said:


> You missed the point.
> 
> With a closer look at the eyecup and a little online checking, an EZ ans inexpensive solution can be found _quickly_.
> 
> $4.25 and _free shipping_ for Amazom Prime members.


I'm not an Amazom Prime member.
Is that Ama-zombie prime member ?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 27, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> I do wear glasses.



You must either take them off when using the camera, or enjoy not being able to see the entire viewfinder image.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 27, 2015)

Diopter adjustment ... lets me not wear them while using it.
makes it a lot more comfortable too as my face isn't up against the camera.
the rubber cup rotates too, and pops back a bit if you prefer to have your face up against the camera.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Nov 27, 2015)

I am a bit confused, I was referring to the rubber eyecup referenced in the manual on page 4 as item 2. The post has gone slightly tangential, Anyway nothing appears broken off but the cup just jumps off and I don't want to lose the thing.

On a previous camera d5000 I had used the blank cover during a night shoot and ever since taking the eyecup off that d5000 it never settled back properly and I lost it. Is it a case of once you have a baby nothing looks the same again ?


----------

